# The most Established Tree Company in Phoenix AZ Hiring Top Paid Tree Climbers!



## Justin Kett (Jul 12, 2021)

Design Tree Maintenance has been in business since 1995. We are the only tree care company with 3 BBB ethics awards. 

If you are looking for a solid company that prides itself to have a great work environment and a solid foundation for our families and children, Design Tree Maintenance is your tree company to retire from!

Check us out at https://www.designtreeaz.com/

Call or Email Justin 
[email protected]
602-550-0471


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 12, 2021)

Do you climb yourself?


----------



## Justin Kett (Jul 12, 2021)

Are you looking for a job?
We are a company of about 40 employees looking to add more experts to our team.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 12, 2021)

All respect, but you didn't answer the question.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 12, 2021)

TheJollyLogger said:


> All respect, but you didn't answer the question.


It sounds like he is in management of a large company not a owner/operator type situation.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 12, 2021)

If he was a climber, he would of said so right away and with conviction, like me. If you asked me that question, I would tell you I climbed for over 25 years although I'm in management now. But I get it, every company is hiring so tell them what they want to hear.
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## Justin Kett (Jul 14, 2021)

For the past 10 years Phoenix, AZ has been one of the top 10 fastest growing economies in the United States ranking 2nd in the nation for job growth in 2019.

Design Tree is a premier arbor care service provider established over 25 years ago in 1995. Due to our passion for delivering expert care with a high level of service we value knowledgeable and experienced individuals and professionalism on all fronts. With that said although we service the entire metropolitan of Phoenix our services are mostly sought out by the 'wealthy' demographic of our community. 

Design Tree is a wonderful family to join with limitless potential in all fields of occupation. Contact us today if you would like to learn more about our company and all of our available positions.


----------



## Justin Kett (Jul 14, 2021)

Your absolutely correct, I do not climb. I own and run operations for this company.

That Wouldn't stop you from joining one of the Best arbor teams in Phoenix, would it?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 14, 2021)

Personally, yeah, it would. I've climbed for a few armchair quarterbacks, never ended well.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 14, 2021)

Just as a follow up, and then I'll sign off, but the only thing you have shared is your BBB rating, bragged about your market share, etc. 
What is your equipment set? What chippers and trucks do you use? Do you have a crane, and if so, what type? Do you pay for gear or are we expected to provide our own? Do you do mostly trimming or removal? How many crews do you run with those 40 employees, how many climbers do you have now, and are they trained? You have shared nothing that matters to a climber about your company.


----------



## Justin Kett (Jul 15, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback and I hope you will accept my claims and tactics as *passionate* NOT arrogance.  
Here is a brief overview of a "Design Tree' climber: 
We do Tree Trimming, removal, Stump grinding and Plant Health Care. 
(We also have a 3 crew Landscape Install Division)
ALL equipment is provided and renewed when they go past ANSI safety standards. 
All 5 of our box trucks are 2016-2018 F650's with the exception of 2- 2021 F550 custom built insulated box treatment & fertilization rigs. 
We use Rayco, Bandit and Vermeer Chippers. 
We utilize a wide variety of crane sizes ( generally 30 ton to 90 ton 3rd party) on a regular basis therefore we have not invested in our own crane yet -(next large equipment purchase within the next couple/few years will mostly be a bucket truck before a crane), 
As far as training goes aside from our in house procedures we are affiliated with Past ISA Western Chapter President and Certified Arborist Juan Barba who spearheads our training curriculum and is considered our primary training source.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 15, 2021)

Much better, Justin, and keep in mind I am trying to help you and educate you... a climber looking to relocate is going to be much more concerned about what he is getting into gear and experience wise than the paycheck.... as a for instance, if your climber says his rope is ready for replacement or wants to try a new piece of gear that costs $200.00 and will make him faster and safer, are you going to poor mouth him and say it's not in the budget and then show up with a new 60K chipper the next day... don't laugh, it happens...


----------



## Justin Kett (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm with you. Thanks for the insight. We buy rope by the 600ft roll. Any frays, the rope gets chucked.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 15, 2021)

Justin Kett said:


> I'm with you. Thanks for the insight. We buy rope by the 600ft roll. Any frays, the rope gets chucked.


Welcome to the site, and encourage your climbers and groundies to join too... if you are truly passionate about treework beyond just making a buck, there is no better resource.


----------



## Justin Kett (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes, looks like a good site. I will let the guys know.


----------



## alex1617 (Sep 19, 2021)

Justin Kett said:


> Design Tree Maintenance has been in business since 1995. We are the only tree care company with 3 BBB ethics awards.
> 
> If you are looking for a solid company that prides itself to have a great work environment and a solid foundation for our families and children, Design Tree Maintenance is your tree company to retire from!
> 
> ...


Hello I wanted to know who’s in charge of buying chain bars oil climbing gear. I have had a 100% customer return every company that takes 1min of there extremely busy life time to hear me out Will 100% start buying from me because I will do what no other company does. I will show you my cost and charge you a small percentage.


----------

